# Question RE: skilled worker application



## noucamp99 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi folks,

My girlfriend and i are about to apply for Canadian PR via the federal skilled worker route. I am aware that in order to get the process done as quickly as possible, we should send as much documentation as possible.

My question is, do we send all this documentation at the first processing stage? As my partner will be apart of my application as my common law partner, we will need to send proof of this, i.e utility bills, photos etc. Or should we send items like that if or when the application gets processed?

Has anyone put in an application similar to this? Any advise would be greatly received!

Thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

noucamp99 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My girlfriend and i are about to apply for Canadian PR via the federal skilled worker route. I am aware that in order to get the process done as quickly as possible, we should send as much documentation as possible.
> 
> ...


Just follow the instructions on the application and send what they ask for. Any other documentation required will be requested at the appropriate level of your application.


----------



## noucamp99 (Mar 18, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Just follow the instructions on the application and send what they ask for. Any other documentation required will be requested at the appropriate level of your application.


OK, thanks. I was under the impression that if you anticipate what documents they ask for and send them straight away then it may get done quicker?


----------

